# Gibt es eine Alternative zur Location API?



## horschd77 (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo, habe folgendes Problem:

Habe festgestellt, dass die Location-API offenbar nur von wenigen Handys unterstützt wird (Hab sogar bisher nur ein Nokia-Modell gefunden, das das drauf hat). Ich will aus experimentellen Gründen ein MIDlet entwickeln, das in der Lage ist, einfach mal die Koordinaten anzuzeigen (Breitengrad, Längengrad) ohne GPS.

Meine Idee wäre irgendwie die Cell-ID auszulesen (ich weis leider nicht wie das geht) und daraus ein lernfähiges Proggie zu coden.

Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## The_S (21. Sep 2007)

Eine Übersicht, welche Handys die Location-API unterstützen:

http://j2mepolish.org/devices/devices-locationapi.html


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2007)

hallo...

bin dabei hab ein S65 und alles da ... O2 gibt sogar ordentliche daten ... hab aber nur D1  ...
man kann sogar ein kompass machen ... bei den cell id gibt das natürlich nur sinn wenn man die standorte kennt
irgenwie bekommt das handy eigentlich mehrere zellen mit aber das wird die api nicht unterstützen

so hoffe das war nicht zuviel 
meld mich wenn ich ein bischen mehr weiss


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2007)

hallo...

bin dabei hab ein S65 und alles da ... O2 gibt sogar ordentliche daten ... hab aber nur D1  ...
man kann sogar ein kompass machen ... bei den cell id gibt das natürlich nur sinn wenn man die standorte kennt
irgenwie bekommt das handy eigentlich mehrere zellen mit aber das wird die api nicht unterstützen

so hoffe das war nicht zuviel 
meld mich wenn ich ein bischen mehr weiss


----------



## Guest (19. Nov 2007)

hallo so da bin ich wieder
das mit den cellen geht nicht über die location api sonder über system.getProberty(bsp "hersteller.cid") aber bei meinem S65 geht nicht mal das kein wunder das es so gekommen ist mit siemens handy's  aber man kann es patchen und dann geht es mit java 

ist schon scheisse das so was einfaches nicht von den apis unterstützt wird ... man hätte schöne sachen machen können und gsm ist ja nu kein kleiner standart


----------

